# Gas Prices



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*How you Guys doing---------$4.19.9 here this passed week---up from $ 3.89.9 last month-----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We seem to hover around $4


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Gas- $3.45

Diesel -$3.89

Nearest Circle K tonight!

AV Gas (110 LL) was $5.85 at the airport - helps make a few things run better :smile:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

$ 6.00 - gallon.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

We are at $3.75 right down the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jswift said:


> Gas- $3.45
> 
> Diesel -$3.89
> 
> ...


it's .10 higher here in west Phx.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

$4.29 here. So, what's the rub? Our commander in chief is keeping his word to fundamentally change America. Who doesn't love this guy?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Was $3.50 yesterday down in the desert when I filled up. 114 miles to the north---Parker/Denver--- it was $3.79 on Friday across from the Doc's office.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

$3.42 last I checked (2 days ago)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

$3.69 here today,its gone down from a couple weeks ago when we were paying $4.39


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

$3.419 with a store card...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

$3.899 when I filled yesterday. That was for the 10% ethanol. Regular is 3.999. We got up to 4.399 for a while. Diesel has been 4.00 for the last month around here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm paying about 3.79 for diesel, gas is running about 10-20 cents higher.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> $ 6.00 - gallon.


10 years ago we would have cut that in half and still been astonished....... Last time I looked about 15-20% of oil coming to the US was from Canada..... Do they refine oil in Canada or send it here then ship it back?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> 10 years ago we would have cut that in half and still been astonished....... Last time I looked about 15-20% of oil coming to the US was from Canada..... Do they refine oil in Canada or send it here then ship it back?


 I know its pretty sad, we don't import oil, refine it here and ship throughout the country, if OPEC jumped off a cliff we would follow (we don't belong to opec either).


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It's $3.57 a gallon here. Really hurts when I fill the truck and it's around $60 a week or more. It's going to really hurt my hunting season if this keeps up.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

It's about $3.44 around here. Thank god for my company gas card! I fill up daily.


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

Its 3.89 here and I hear its suppose to get higher..... might to start ridding my bicycle to work again!


----------

